

Ask HN: How are you swifting through Hacker News content overload? - askar

Hacker News is so great with all great stuffs that most of the time I end up having a whole bunch of tabs open on my browser with content I find so interesting to read. Then I started leveraging Instapaper and but that list also has outgrown with so many unread items.<p>Just wanted to see how everyone else is efficiently swifting through this much of content overload? What tools do you use to make life easier? Any high time/low time that you see with the content flow? I don't want to miss out any of the great stuff that you all share here.
======
cperciva
I put together Hacker News Daily (<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>) to
solve the "don't want to miss out" problem.

------
wuster
I discover many new and interesting projects on HN, but there isn't enough
time to sift through all the github projects I want to see, download that cool
framework to get a hello world working, or just read some long articles. It's
a zero-sum game against having a day-job and maintaining meaningful meat-space
relationships.

I'm not alone on this right?

